# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > حرفه ای: ماژول آماده بک آپ گیری از بانک اکسس!!

## حسین شهریاری

سلام

چون توی تاپیکهای قبلی از بک آپ گیری از بانک اکسس زیاد صحبت شده بود و اکثر دوستان داشتند به بیراهه میرفتند تصمیم گرفتم یونتشا براتوت بفرستم.

فایا ضمیمه شده را  Extract کرده خواهید دید که حاوی 7 عدد فایل است اونا کنار سایر یونیتها و فایلهای پروژه خودتون بریزید و از منوی Project گزینه Add to Project را بزنید و مسیر کنار فایل اجرایی را بدین تا یونیت و فرم آن به پروژه شما اضافه بشه.

دیگه خودتون بنا بر برنامه خودتون قسمتهایی را که باید تغییر کنند را تغییر بدید.

موفق باشید :قهقهه:

----------


## khoshblagh

> سلام
> 
> چون توی تاپیکهای قبلی از بک آپ گیری از بانک اکسس زیاد صحبت شده بود و اکثر دوستان داشتند به بیراهه میرفتند تصمیم گرفتم یونتشا براتوت بفرستم.
> 
> فایا ضمیمه شده را Extract کرده خواهید دید که حاوی 7 عدد فایل است اونا کنار سایر یونیتها و فایلهای پروژه خودتون بریزید و از منوی Project گزینه Add to Project را بزنید و مسیر کنار فایل اجرایی را بدین تا یونیت و فرم آن به پروژه شما اضافه بشه.
> 
> دیگه خودتون بنا بر برنامه خودتون قسمتهایی را که باید تغییر کنند را تغییر بدید.
> 
> موفق باشید


'fdate.dll' Not found

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام
فایل DLL را کنار فایل اجرایی کپی کنید!

----------


## mehdimdp

البته پیشنهاد من اینه که بهتره اول فایل بانک رو فشرده (zip) کنیم و بعد در یک مکان کپی کنیم.

----------


## koorosh4

مهندس اگه بخوایم از داخل vb.net از بانکی که در حال اجراست بک آپ بگیریم عمل میکنه؟ :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

بدنه اصلی این ماژول دستور CopyFileاست که یکی از توابع API ویندوز است و شما توی هر زبان برنامه نویسی که هستید میتونین از اون استفاده کنین.
ضمنا این تابع فایل اکسس شما را در حال اجرا هم که باشه کپی میکنه.
اگه دقت کرده باشید گزینه BackUp خود اکسس هم دقیقه یک کپی از فایلش میگیره.

موفق باشید

----------


## merced

شما كه زحمت اينو كشيدي يه كم كاملترش كن و قسمت بازيابي رو هم بهش اضافه كن 
ضمناً مسير و نام بانك اطلاعاتي رو به عنوان يك متغيير عمومي يا يه ثابت تعريف كن. 
مثلاً من در زير شاخه Data فايل رو مي ذارم و اسم فايل بانك اطلاعاتي هم DB.mDB هست مجبور نباشم بيفتم تو كد و هر جا بود عوضش كنم. 
كارت قابل تقديره

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام 

قسمت بازیابی جدا گونه هست.اگه نیاز بود براتون قرار میدم.
ضمنا مسیر دهی بصورت داینامیک هست.کافی بود شما نام پوشه و نام بانک را تغییر میدادید.

موفق باشید

----------


## ali9653

میشه لطفا قسمت بازیابی رو واسه دانلود بزارید؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## reza2371

سلام #1
ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید و بک آپ گذاشتید
میشه نحوه کار کردن و قراردادن در فایل اکسس رو هم بگید ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید.

----------


## Mahmood_M

> میشه لطفا قسمت بازیابی رو واسه دانلود بزارید؟ ممنون میشم


...



> سلام #1
> ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید و بک آپ گذاشتید
> میشه نحوه کار کردن و قراردادن در فایل اکسس رو هم بگید ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید.


برای BackUp ، فایل mdb رو در مسیر مشخصی کپی کنید
برای Restore ، فایل کپی شده قبلی رو با فایل mdb فعلی جایگزین کنید
نکته ی دیگه ای وجود نداره !

----------

